# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Plant shop in berlin

## kong

I am really need help. Anyone know any good plant/fish shop in berlin? Thanks.

----------


## budak

What you can do is: when you land at the airport, go to the magazine shops and look at the Hobbys/Freizeit section for German aqua magazines (e.g. Aquaristik Aktuell, Aquarium Live, das Aquarium). The magazines will have directory listings (in the centre or end) of LFS by city. Or maybe our friend from Mecklenburg Vorpommen could have some Ideen... don't miss the Tiergarten (zoo) in the city. German zoos usually have very good aquarium sections. See http://www.aquarium-berlin.de/erlebe...esswasser.html

----------


## kong

Thank you very much.  :Very Happy:  I just have checked tropica website and look for thier dealers in Germany. I found that two of them are located in Berlin but dont know whether all Tropica's plants are available. I will check them out, once I reach there. 

Also, I checked the website you mentioned. Really interesting, I won't miss the zoo and will update again.  :Cool:

----------


## zmzfam

> ... will update again.


When you do that, update your profile at the same time and put in a real name in the signature box.

----------


## kong

Sorry. Now I have updated my signature. My real name is Kong. I always use my real name as a user name. Thank you.

----------


## Robert

Hi Kong,
in I'm not from Berlin, so I don't know all of the several dozen shops there but a few. Here are some: 

there is a small LFS in the "Gesundbrunnen-Center" Berlin/Reinickendorf 

near U-Bhf ("U-bahnhof", subway station) Franz-Neumann Platz is a LFS called "Futterhaus"

near U-Bhf Wittenau "Marine Aquarium"

Obi (not really LFS but sells also all kinds of fishes etc.) in Lichterfelde has lots of fishes from Dietzenbach (a famous and realy good reseller)

B1/B5 Stadtauswärts Richtung Autobahnauf /abfahrt Marzahn da gibt es zwei Mal Hellweg (they are no real LFS but sell also all kinds of fishes etc.)
(it's not directly in the city but if you have a German-speaking guide and a car, you can find it easily) 

"Thuma-Aquaristik" in the Lindenstraße in Berlin/Köpenick

"Futterhaus" am Bukower Damm

You can find Tropica plants by: 

"Das Futterhaus" Oraniendamm 6-10 13469Berlin 

"Zoohaus Fröhlich" Falkenhagenerstr. 2 13585 Berlin

If you don't understand all names, don't worry, show this to someone who speaks English and German and who knows the city, he should be able to show you the way. But there are also other LFS, so look for "Zooladen" or "Futterhaus" (the first word is a LFS in generall, the other one is a special one with branches, there are several ones in Berlin). Also lo for big shopinf malls, often you can find a LFS there.

BTW, the Aquarium of Berlin, near the Zoo in the western part of the city in "'Mitte" near the "Tiergarten", is really worth a visit. It's not cheap with 8 per person but worth the money. You can see lots of freshwater and sewaterfishes there as well as crocodiles, lots of snakes lole Anaconodas, other reptiles, dart frogs and other amphibians and also larger insects and spiders. You can spend at least 2 hours there, if you only take a short look onn all the animals.

BTw, this link is useful for you, it shows you the subway plan of Berlin if you scroll down the page: 
http://www.reed.edu/~reyn/transport.html

Berlin has several huge quarters, called "Bezirke" in Berlin. Here is a map: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...in.bezirke.png

regards

Robert

PS don't be shocked to see that most items and fishes cost two till three times more than in Singapore. 2,50 for a guppy is normal, as well as 4 for 5 stems of Hygrophila corymbosa etc.

----------


## kong

Thank you very much Robert. 
And one more question. Are Anubias varaities easy to find in German? Here in Denmark, I cannot find any Anubias varaities except Anubias barteri var. nana.

----------


## Robert

Hi Kong,
Tropica should provide a handful of different Anbuias species. Here in Germany we mainly get Dennerle plants and they almost always have A. b. v. nana and A. b. v. barteri. Sometimes you get Anbuias heterophylla and A. afzelli from Hans Barth Dessau or Dennerle as well as nana 'gold' and barteri 'compact' from Zoologica too. The A. graciles is really rare and only Dennerle has it sometimes.

I didn't know that you live in Denmark yet. It makes things easier because it should be possible to ship them without a problem to you if you look for a certain variety or species. I can get heteropylla for you at the moment (from Hans Barth Dessau) and could order nana 'gold' from Zoologica. What I cannot get is nana 'petite'.

regards

Robert

----------


## kong

A thousand thank yous Robert. But I don't have any specific varaities in mind yet. I just want to look around for various varaities of hardy plant. Thus, I prefer Anubias. Actually I will be in Denmark for a short period (6 months) but I cannot keep myself away from plants. Yesterday, I went out to Copenhagen but I did not find any interesting Anubias species.

I am going to Berlin in next 2 weeks. Hope I can find anything there.

----------

